# My Deal on a '12 535I; $13,425 Under US Sticker



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

I went in yesterday and paid for the BMW. Actually, I put down cash and financed $20,000 at .09% for two years to get a $1000 holiday bonus. 

So, here are the numbers;

US MSRP Sticker, $71,775; Invoice $66,150
ED MSRP Sticker $68,120; Invoice $62,585

Minus $1,730 Nav, $1000 Loyalty, $1000 Manufacture Holiday Rebate, $1000 BMWCC
$4730 in total discounts.

I am doing an ED and bought the car for $500 over ED invoice. So (after I get the $1000 BMWCC rebate) I will be;

$13,425 under US Sticker; $7,800 below US invoice and $4,230 under ED invoice. I will save roughly $4,500 doing an European delivery over a US delivery. 

Out the door after California tax/license and doc fees will be $65,189.44. After the BMWCC rebate I will have paid $64,189.55.

My car;

2012 535I; 
Alpine White
NASW Black Nappa
Anthracite Trim 
ZCW Cold Weather Package 
ZLS Luxury Seating Package 
ZMP M Sport Package 
ZPP Premium Package 
ZPS Premium Sound Package 
ZTP Technology Package 
2TB Sports Auto Trans 
610 Heads-up Display 
5DF Active Cruise Control

Now, if anyone finds issue with my numbers realize that I am a victim of 13 years of schooling by the Los Angeles Unified School District :thumbup:


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

Now go spend all that savings on good german bier!!!!
Congrats on the f10!


----------



## Challenge64 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice! Where does the $1,000.- loyalty discount come from?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Challenge64 said:


> Nice! Where does the $1,000.- loyalty discount come from?


If you already have BMW in house hold you will be eligible for 1000 loyalty


----------



## nkashyap (Nov 15, 2011)

*Which dealer?*

Chuck,

I am considering an ED for July 2012 - can you let me know the dealer where you got this price as it is more competitive than the ones I am getting from local dealers.

Thanks
Nagraj


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

nkashyap said:


> Chuck,
> 
> I am considering an ED for July 2012 - can you let me know the dealer where you got this price as it is more competitive than the ones I am getting from local dealers.
> 
> ...


There is a sponsor of this forum I can refer you to. He has a stellar reputation;

Greg Poland 
Pacific BMW Internet Sales Client Advisor 
800 South Brand Blvd. 
Glendale, CA 91204 
Direct: 818-254-1491 
Fax: 818-265-7915

or, you can contact Jon Shafer at Santa Barbara Auto Group; email: [email protected]. He is the founder of this site.

The CA I used is not a site sponsor here.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Chuck W. said:


> There is sponsors of this forum I can refer you to. He has a stellar reputations;
> 
> Greg Poland
> Pacific BMW Internet Sales Client Advisor
> ...


I second third and forth...on Greg :thumbup:


----------



## poofyo101 (Sep 18, 2011)

You are forgetting the extra 1000 mission to drive. I believe


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

poofyo101 said:


> You are forgetting the extra 1000 mission to drive. I believe


I listed it under "$1000 Manufacture Holiday Rebate".


----------



## poofyo101 (Sep 18, 2011)

So there should be
1000 Loyalty
1000 Finance Credit
1000 BMW Mission to Drive
1000 BMW CCA
1730 NAV Credit

5730 Total
Or am I incorrect?


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

poofyo101 said:


> So there should be
> 1000 Loyalty
> 1000 Finance Credit
> 1000 BMW Mission to Drive
> ...


No; 1000 Finance Credit & 1000 BMW Mission to Drive are the same thing.


----------



## poofyo101 (Sep 18, 2011)

So you have to finance in order to get the Mission to drive.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

poofyo101 said:


> So you have to finance in order to get the Mission to drive.


Yes. I had no intention of financing until this incentive came out. I financed $20,000. I need to make least 5 payments or it will cost the dealership money. I owe it to them to do that. Even if I go the full 24 months the finance charges will only be $208.


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

What is the BMW CCA credit? And how long has the NAV credit been in effect? I just took delivery of a 2011 550 (ED), I don't think I got either of these. 

Wondering if I got a bad deal...


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Dave T said:


> What is the BMW CCA credit?


The BMWCCA "credit" is really a rebate from BMWCCA. You have to be a member for a year to qualify. After you purchase your new (or CPO ?) car, you have to apply for the rebate. The dealer has nothing to do with it.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Dave T said:


> What is the BMW CCA credit? And how long has the NAV credit been in effect? I just took delivery of a 2011 550 (ED), I don't think I got either of these.
> 
> Wondering if I got a bad deal...


Nav credit doesnt apply to 550 and BMWCCA credit as Tom mentioned should be planned before the purchase....


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Chuck does you price include destination fees?


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

DreamCar said:


> Nav credit doesnt apply to 550 and BMWCCA credit as Tom mentioned should be planned before the purchase....


Ah. Perhaps I should join BMW CCA. Do they have credits like this often?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Dave T said:


> Ah. Perhaps I should join BMW CCA. Do they have credits like this often?


that is one of memebrship benefit


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

DreamCar said:


> Chuck does you price include destination fees?


Yes, I included it in. Because it is an ED there is no Training fees or Maco fees. More savings!


----------



## PotBMWer (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello

I am planning to buy a 2012 5 series hence all the research which led me to this forum. From the top of the post, the numbers don't seem to be correct:

US MSRP Sticker, $71,775; Invoice $66,150
ED MSRP Sticker $68,120; Invoice $62,585

ED MSRP of 68120 is not in line with what BMWUSA website mentions. According to BMW website, you get a 7% discount of the US MSRP (http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/cont...CmFixFAGE3ruNIdJ68tRiCtORAe+7fqx3rZY1182tYE=#) . So in that case the ED MSRP should be $66750. Not sure how much pct needs to be taken off to get the ED Invoice price but it will be lot less if the ED MSRP is considered at 66750?. Am I missing something?.

It seems like for anybody who is buying a BMW for the first time, the only discounts are NAV credit+finance credit (total 2730). Is this correct?.

Are there any dealers in NJ that I can reach out to for ordering a 5 series.

Really appreciate all the information. Very useful indeed.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

PotBMWer said:


> Hello
> 
> the numbers don't seem to be correct:
> 
> ...


Those numbers are good. Take a look at the below link. You can build your car and tab from US to ED. And, unlike BMWs site, this one will give you both invoice and MSRP.

http://www.bmwconfig.com/BmwConfig/Config.aspx



PotBMWer said:


> It seems like for anybody who is buying a BMW for the first time, the only discounts are NAV credit+finance credit (total 2730). Is this correct?.


You are correct.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

PotBMWer said:


> Hello
> 
> I am planning to buy a 2012 5 series hence all the research which led me to this forum. From the top of the post, the numbers don't seem to be correct:
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM, i sent you the details of my dealer


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Chuck W. said:


> ....or, you can contact Jon Shafer at Santa Barbara Auto Group; email: [email protected]. He is the founder of this site.


Thanks for the plug Chuck!

:thumbup:

It seems most new members aren't aware that for the first 3 years of Bimmerfest's existence, I was the only person directly handling Bimmerfest members' buying needs -- all at a time when I was also actually running the entire sales department of the dealership. *I've literally and personally managed hundreds of Bimmerfest car deals*, including European Delivery. Back in July when I returned from a long sabbatical it took me a while to get a pulse on the market. I can guarantee you that for West Coast buyers I will not be undersold -- Bimmerfest Board Sponsor or otherwise...

:bigpimp:

If you are located on the West Coast, or in the Western Region, willing to take delivery at our amazing facility in Santa Barbara, California (*the actual birthplace of BIMMERFEST*), I can help.

I have over 25 years of experience in the automotive industry...

--Jon


----------



## wesleyan92 (Mar 11, 2008)

DreamCar said:


> that is one of memebrship benefit


Dave T - note that you have to be a standing member of BMW CCA for at least 1 year before you qualify for the $1K rebate. Also, rebates are tiered - the amount is lower for the 3 series while higher for the 7 series.


----------



## PotBMWer (Jul 17, 2011)

I got a local NJ reference to pursue. Will do that first. Only reason I am not trying Jon Shafer From Santa Barbara,CA first is that it is easier to walk into a dealership locally and do all the paperwork + followups. But every member of this forum benefits from Jon Shafer's work directly or in-directly. So kudos to him.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PotBMWer said:


> I got a local NJ reference to pursue. Will do that first. Only reason I am not trying Jon Shafer From Santa Barbara,CA first is that it is easier to walk into a dealership locally and do all the paperwork + followups. But every member of this forum benefits from Jon Shafer's work directly or in-directly. So kudos to him.


Thanks! With all candor I will be the first to admit that it is not necessarily in the customer's
best interest to deal with a far-away dealer in all cases. My goal is always to have control
of extraneous variables to ensure total customer satisfaction, and dealing cross-country
that is sometimes very difficult to do. I often refer prospects to dealers closer to home,
especially if there is a Bimmerfest board sponsor in the region. I refer many customers
to Adrian Avila as I know I can count on the same standards I aspire to, and what 
all Bimmerfest members expect... The way I look at it, I can't lose, even if I 
am not the seller. As long as Bimmerfest plays a positive role in the process, I am happy.
It's still so strange to me to conceive of deals where i never meet the client face-to-face..


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

"Mission to drive cash" is what most people refer to as holiday cash.


----------

